# Do you wear anime clothes?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

just some Street Fighter back t-shirts I have, but this guy takes it to the next level.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

not yet. i have a page or two or a few from the manga ichi the killer main badguy maboo the pierced or kakihara, and a few characters from dogs bullets and carnage i intend to airbrush or upload to one of those custom t shirt sites. 

more please. i <3 people acting like d***heads in public. as a former one iam trying to find my path back to that enlightened place of being.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

successful said:


>


great vid. i know for a fact i thought about the same thing when i first started watching dbz. i was so hoping his mother, father, some angry relative would open the door screaming....HEY!!!!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MobiusX said:


>


I just love how geeky some people get about this kind of stuff. Shows they aren't afraid to just goof off and not give a damn about what other people think. It's hilarious and awesome. Respectable, I guess? I've sort of wanted Izaya's jacket from Durarara!! after seeing his character design for the first time, but I'd never be able to pull it off lmao. That's really it though. I feel like anything more would just look ridiculous on me. Game T-shirts are pretty commonplace these days though. Not so much anime stuff.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Toppington said:


> I just love how geeky some people get about this kind of stuff. Shows they aren't afraid to just goof off and not give a damn about what other people think. It's hilarious and awesome. Respectable, I guess? I've sort of wanted Izaya's jacket from Durarara!! after seeing his character design for the first time, but I'd never be able to pull it off lmao. That's really it though. I feel like anything more would just look ridiculous on me. Game T-shirts are pretty commonplace these days though. Not so much anime stuff.


the best place to do it is in Times Square


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I have a Death Note t-shirt and Death Note hoodie. These aren't clothes, but I have a bag with Sunako from The Wallflower on it and a Bleach bag. For video game stuff, I have a Kingdom Hearts shirt and wallet. I also have some cosplays, like Kairi from KH II and Yoruichi from Bleach. And part of a Yoko cosplay. I need to get more anime/video game clothes and cosplay though! Now I know what I'm going to spend some of my birthday money on. :3


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to have a DBZ shirt when I was younger, but I don't have any anymore....I think I need to go to the mall with my mom when she goes shopping


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a vampire knight shirt, but I only wear it to bed.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

No, and I wouldn't want to, even though I watch a lot of anime.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a DBZ shirt. It's orange with awesome designs of Goku in Super Saiyan 3 mode on the front and back, it's a button up guys shirt thing xD

Other than that... mainly Pokémon clothes ^^;


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

lolno


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> Doesn't that kinda scream weeaboo? Seems odd to me that people cosplay in public.
> 
> I only own two Pokemon shirts (if that even counts).


weeabo: A person who's totally obsessed with Japanese culture; Wapanese; Wanna be Japanese.

Just because you cosplay does not make you a weeabo, thinking Japan is better then everywhere else and wanting to live there and trying to look as Japanese as possible is being a weeabo.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> It's still weebish to cosplay an anime character outside of a con though.


It's "weird" to dress up in co splay regularly, that I understand. But what makes it any more odd then me going to work dressed as batman? I has nothing to do with being Japanese/American, it's just weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope. All I have is my coat and cowl


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I have a Death Note t-shirt and Death Note hoodie. These aren't clothes, but I have a bag with Sunako from The Wallflower on it and a Bleach bag. For video game stuff, I have a Kingdom Hearts shirt and wallet. I also have some cosplays, like Kairi from KH II and Yoruichi from Bleach. And part of a Yoko cosplay. I need to get more anime/video game clothes and cosplay though! Now I know what I'm going to spend some of my birthday money on. :3


check redbubble.coms t-shirt section for the video game shirts. look up the 8-bit character shirts they sell there. iam going to paint some on shirts this weekend.

threadless.com sometimes have video game themed shirts.

and alot of sellers on ebay sell anime character printed shirts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manga-Japan...hirts&var=&hash=item588e22aadd#ht_7767wt_1139


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

I used to wear anime shirts every day.

I wish I could go back in time and punch myself in the face.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

No.
But I will kill for this guy's scarf:










Oh! And this guy's hat (Yeah, it's not his hair (My whole life is a lie!)):


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> Oh! And this guy's hat (Yeah, it's not his hair (My whole life is a lie!)):


It- it's not? NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO IT'S HIS HAIR BECAUSE I SAY IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol, I'm actually wearing my Rurouni Kenshin hoodie right now.

Yes, I've had a bunch of anime t shirts over the years. And I love to cosplay.



Skyloft said:


> Doesn't that kinda scream weeaboo?


No. 'Weeabo' implies someone who takes it seriously. The guy in the vid is clearly just having fun and doing it for laughs.

I wish I could be confident enough to do a prank like that.



> Seems odd to me that people cosplay in public.


Well when you have to walk to the convention center there's really no choice. But its lots fun to walk through the city when there's a ton of other cosplayers around and the regular people have no idea what's going on. Sometimes when I'm at a con I just walk around in public for the hell of it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> Oh! And this guy's hat (Yeah, it's not his hair (My whole life is a lie!)):


I just find it funny that playing the R/S/E games was basically all I ever did aside from school from the time of the english release for about 2 years until I stopped and I never once questioned why Brendan had gray/white hair at the age of 10.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> I only own two Pokemon shirts (if that even counts).


It does count! I forgot, I have a Pokemon shirt too. :clap


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll wear them in my house but not outside!
Anyway, i have a Tshirt with the Geass symbol on it and a Blue Dango Tshirt.
Yup, pretty sad.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> just some Street Fighter back t-shirts I have, but this guy takes it to the next level.


I haven't in quite a few years love the video though sent it to my brother who thought it was funny and my sister to explain the result of DragonBall Z obsession though I'm sure she ignored it.:teeth


----------

